# 17-Instruments Fault Code



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I took my vehicle in for its first service, and it came back with this error:
Is there something I can do to clear this? Hitting Clear DTC will not clear this error...
Thanks!

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 920 982 P HW: 8P0 920 982 P
Component and/or Version: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990
Software Coding: 0016258
Work Shop Code: WSC 26116 444 84545
VCID: 46AD84F448CF
1 Fault Found:

00003 - Control Module 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 7043 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.08.18
Time: 18:08:56


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please run Adaptation and Measuring Block Control Module Maps on address 17. This is explained in more detail here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Control_Module_Maps

Send the maps and a complete Auto-Scan to Support.

http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Sent it over for ya. Thanks!


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm also seeing this fault on a 2010 Audi A3 TDI; when I clear it, it recurs with current mileage & timestamp.

Here's an autoscan:

Tuesday,31,August,2010,19:12:15:41329
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 (x64)
Data version: 20100630

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 65 72
77
VIN: WAUKJAFM7AA117041 Mileage: 9440km/5865miles
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBE) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 SQ HW: 03L 906 022 SQ
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 7276 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: AUX7Z0J0FN80T4
Coding: 0350078
Shop #: WSC 07109 444 04889
VCID: 862DC5B3884C
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 T HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2114 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00000912291412
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 256F223F958A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 1150400F49230001880B02E8921A0042390800
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 7AD521434CB4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BL HW: 8P0 820 043 BL
Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0140 
Revision: 000448 Serial number: 8P0820043BL 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 77D338777FA6
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 D HW: 8P0 907 063 D
Component: BCM PQ35 M 105 0575 
Revision: 00105 AK 
Coding: 2E000A2FF01336E4287241E001100D4D417E62AA106DD129E40008840040
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 354FF27F252A
Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F HW: 8P1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00DD13
Part No SW: 8K0 910 557 HW: 8K0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 074C2D
Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 P HW: 8E0 035 593 P
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7J0562400
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 364DF573382C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: None
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 Q HW: 8P0 959 655 Q
Component: Airbag AU1042 H06 0160 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003FC0013H3B
Coding: 303142393041303030374A55304C38503053
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001
ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod
VCID: 5081A3EBBA88
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0014142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 46AD85B348CC
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H02 0030
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 P HW: 8P0 920 982 P
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990 
Revision: D0H03005 Serial number: 2240J005001282
Coding: 0016288
Shop #: WSC 07109 444 04889
VCID: 46AD85B348CC
1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 8003 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.07.14
Time: 14:49:55

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4520K09C190879
Coding: ED817F07000702002102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 69F76E0F3912
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 P HW: 8P0 920 982 P
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990 
Revision: D0H03005 Serial number: AUX7Z0J0FN80T4
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 46AD85B348CC
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 N HW: 8P0 959 801 N
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0100 
Coding: 0001213
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 46AD85B348CC
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 233 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3147C66FD142
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 N HW: 8P0 959 802 N
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0100 
Coding: 0001213
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 47B388B74FC6
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P3 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: FAD5A143CCB4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8J0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 035 186 T HW: 8P0 035 186 T
Component: R Concert2+ H03 0280 
Revision: 00H03000 Serial number: AUZ1Z3I5622895
Coding: 0770302
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 43AB9CA77BFE
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 F HW: 8P4 959 801 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 42A599A364E4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 8J0-907-273.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 273 A HW: 8J0 907 273 A
Component: J502-RDK H03 0370 
Revision: --H03-H0 Serial number: 13373796110318
Coding: 0860021
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C017C776
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.lbl
Part No SW: 8P4 959 802 F HW: 8P4 959 802 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 43AB9CA77BFE
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 AB HW: 8P0 862 335 T
Component: FSE_256x BT H38 0600 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005030505
Coding: 0001277
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 76CD357378AC
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Still happening on mine... forgot to mention I also have a 2010 A3 TDI. Love this car by the way!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

3waygeek said:


> I'm also seeing this fault on a 2010 Audi A3 TDI; when I clear it, it recurs with current mileage & timestamp.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
> ...


Did you make any recent coding or adaptation changes to any control modules on the car? Did anyone attempt to reset the SRI recently on this car, including any dealer work?


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

I did have the 5000 mile complimentary service about a month ago; the service adviser did mention a software update. My last scan, which turned up clean, was just before that service, so that could explain it.

The code is at worst a minor annoyance, so I'm not in a big hurry to deal with it.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I wonder if its an issue with our vehicle software? Mine occurred after the SRI reset as well. I'm not seeing anything wrong with the car, just that error when I run my scan.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Have you guys considered checking our WIKI? 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00003

It has a special note with a solution for this on the A3 (8P).


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll give it another whirl... was working with Dana on the issue a few weeks back when it started. The dealer did something, I tried reseting it with VCDS but it is still showing up... I'll report back after I check those adaptations listed. Thanks!

**When found in Audi A3/S3 (8P): Instrument Cluster:
Check/Perform Instrument Cluster Service Interval Settings (Adaptation Channels 42, 43, 44, 45 and 49)


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, based on the control module map and the SRI log, I believe the mentioned adaptations should have been performed. It certainly won't hurt to check them again.


----------



## 3waygeek (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll give the adaptation check a try -- I only have 42 & 44, so it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Still not working on mine.... hmm


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Start with posting your current values from channel 40-56.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

This is after the reset

Channel Description Unit Current val. New val.

02 Service Reminder Status 0 ---

40 Distance since Service km x100 0 ---

41 Time since Service Days 0 ---

42 Minimum Distance to Service km x100 150 ---

43 Maximum Distance to Service km x100 150 ---

44 Maximum Time to Service Days 365 ---

45 Oil Quality 1 ---

47 Soot Quantity km x100 0 ---

48 Thermal Load km x100 0 ---

49 Minimum Time to Service Days 365 ---

50 Basic Distance Value for Oil Change km x100 160 ---

51 Basic Time Value for Oil Change Days 365 ---

52 Basic Distance Value for Inspection km x100 160 ---

53 Distance since Inspection km x100 0 ---

54 Basic Time Value for Inspection Days 365 ---

55 Time since Inspection Days 0 ---

56 Day Counter Days 123 ---


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*X3 on the 2010 A3 TDI SRI Reset Fault*

Finally got to scan my daughter's new (in Sept 10) A3 TDI

I, too, believe the dealership set the code as a result of a SRI reset. I'm not sure because they failed to stamp her maintenance booklet!

Anybody figure out what to do about it?


Wednesday,22,June,2011,12:31:36:34689
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0
Data version: 20110601


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 25 2E 37 42 44 46 52 55 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WAUKJAFM2AAXXXXXX Mileage: 16310km/10134miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBE) Labels: NONE
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 SQ HW: 03L 906 022 SQ
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 7276 
Revision: 12H03--- Serial number: AUX7Z0J2FN10G7
Coding: 0350078
Shop #: WSC 25168 444 94959
VCID: 860880038D02

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0XX.LBL
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 T HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2114 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00001002271628
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 254A678F90C4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.CLB
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 1150400F492600FE880F02EC921E0042390800
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 7AF064F349FA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8P0-820-043.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 820 043 BN HW: 8P0 820 043 BN
Component: KlimavollautomatH09 0150 
Revision: 000126 Serial number: 8P0820043BN 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 79F27BFF4CFC

1 Fault Found:
65535 - Internal Control Module Memory Error 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 215
Mileage: 12681 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.05.15
Time: 08:49:34

Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 18.5°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.CLB
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 D HW: 8P0 907 063 D
Component: BCM PQ35 M 105 0575 
Revision: 00105 AK 
Coding: 2E000A0FB01336E4287041E001100D4D417E62AA106DD129E40008840040
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 356AB7CF2064

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8P1 955 119 F HW: 8P1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer AU350 H10 0040 
Coding: 00DD13

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8K0 910 557 HW: 8K0 955 559 A
Component: REGENLICHTSEN H04 0003 
Coding: 024C2D

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.LBL
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 P HW: 8E0 035 593 P
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H07 0160 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7K0571237
Coding: 0000100
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 3668B0C33D62

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 8P0-959-655-10.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 959 655 Q HW: 8P0 959 655 Q
Component: Airbag AU1042 H06 0160 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003FC0015TK%
Coding: 303142393041303030374A55304C38503053
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Airba10AURB4 001001
ROD: EV_Airba10AURB4.rod
VCID: 50A4E65BBFC6

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8P0 910 339 C HW: 8P0 959 339 C
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H02 0030 
Serial number: 5810000R0000004CS0
Coding: 000000

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3572DRB40000AFA4EB5C

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3582DRB40000AFA4E2CB

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35128RB4000056BEEA6+

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35228RB4000056AD81EX

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35547RB40000573C562K

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 35647RB40000573C4C2Q

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0014142
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4688C0034D82

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H02 0100

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8P0-920-XXX-17-MY8.CLB
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 P HW: 8P0 920 982 P
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990 
Revision: D0H03005 Serial number: 2242J005001788
Coding: 0016288
Shop #: WSC 42006 444 84313
VCID: 4688C0034D82

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 10312 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.03.29
Time: 09:23:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.LBL
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0233 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3420K0950800C7
Coding: ED817F07400712002102
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 69D22BBF3C5C

1 Fault Found:
03272 - Control Module for Audio Interface 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 215
Mileage: 13398 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-XXX-25.CLB
Part No SW: 8P0 920 982 P HW: 8P0 920 982 P
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H03 0990 
Revision: D0H03005 Serial number: AUX7Z0J2FN10G7
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 4688C0034D82

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (R199) Labels: 8T0-035-785.CLB
Part No SW: 8P0 035 785 HW: 8P0 035 785 
Component: SG ext.Player H08 0100 
Revision: 00000000 
Coding: 020302
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: F4ECCACBEB9E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 035 193 D HW: 8P0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU US H03 0150 
Revision: 0000005S Serial number: AUZBZ7K7000138
Coding: 0209645
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 316283DFD40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 959 801 N HW: 8P0 959 801 N
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0100 
Coding: 0001213
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4688C0034D82

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1KX-909-14X-44.CLB
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 233 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 316283DFD40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 959 802 N HW: 8P0 959 802 N
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0100 
Coding: 0001213
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 4796CD074A88

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.LBL
Part No: 8P3 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: FAF0E4F3C9FA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 035 193 D HW: 8P0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU US H03 0150 
Revision: 0000005S Serial number: AUZBZ7K7000138
Coding: 0209645
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 316283DFD40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 8P4-959-801.LBL
Part No SW: 8P4 959 801 F HW: 8P4 959 801 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 4280DC1361AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 8J0-907-273.LBL
Part No SW: 8J0 907 273 A HW: 8J0 907 273 A
Component: J502-RDK H03 0370 
Revision: --H03-H0 Serial number: 13373700443323
Coding: 0860021
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000
VCID: 2F6685A7C238

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 8P4-959-802.LBL
Part No SW: 8P4 959 802 F HW: 8P4 959 802 F
Component: Tuer-SG H04 0050 
Coding: 0001176
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 1012544
VCID: 438ED9177EB0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 AB HW: 8P0 862 335 T
Component: FSE_256x BT H38 0600 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005032530
Coding: 0011477
Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
VCID: 76E870C37DE2

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Still a problem on mine... and I'm almost past the 30k mark... thinking this might be a software problem? I went through the procedure and it still shows the faults on my cluster.


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*Any updates on this 00003 code in the later A3's?*

The WIKI procedure seems not to work. (Check/Perform Instrument Cluster Service Interval Settings Adaptation Channels 42, 43, 44, 45 and 49) I have also tried each option in the Operation drop-down w/o success.


----------

